# Wo ist mein Lehrer



## Prinny (15. September 2008)

Postet hier, wenn ihr einen bestimmten Ausbilder für einen beruf sucht, und ihn beim besten Willennicht findet.

Mir geht es zum Beispiel so. Weiß einer, wo ich als Gobbo Schamane einen Lehrer für Talisman-Herstellung finde?


----------



## Whitman (15. September 2008)

DA WAAAAAGHMACHAAAAAAAAAAAAA ^^ 
2. Kapitel


----------



## Prinny (15. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> DA WAAAAAGHMACHAAAAAAAAAAAAA ^^
> 2. Kapitel


Da war ich schon. Aber kein Trainer für Talismane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur für Plündern, Schlachten und Verwerten.


----------



## sodi1980 (15. September 2008)

Talisman ist auch da, steht in einer Hütte...ist kein Symbol drüber. Auch Pharmazie ist dort.

Was ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe ist   Pflanzen anbauen


----------



## Whitman (15. September 2008)

Der Trainer für Talismane ist mit "Magiedilettant" beschrieben ... und den gibts in WAAAGHMACHA

Es gibt dort ALLE Berufslehrer, müsst nur genau gucken


----------



## Fischi85 (15. September 2008)

hi kann mir einer sagen wo Talisman herstellen beim Imperium is ? find alle bis auf den


----------



## Bójin (15. September 2008)

Und ich suche noch den Verwerter Ausbilder für das Chaos. Ich glaube ich sollte mich nochmal in dem zweiten Lager umschauen, Axiom des Zauberers.

Achso der Imperium Talisman lehrer, steht hinter der Taverne. Ein wenig versteckt zwischen den Bäumen. Heisst dann eben nur "Magiedilletant".


----------



## Morin (15. September 2008)

der ausbilder für talisman steht hinter den meinem haus links, wenn man reinkommt ins dorf. imperium


----------



## Bójin (15. September 2008)

Konnte den Verwerter Lehrer beim Chaos übrigens ausfindig machen. Er steht direkt beim Lagerfeuer beim Axiom Zauberer-Lager.


----------



## Angblood (16. September 2008)

Hiho,

kann mir wer sagen wo ich den talismanlehrer bei den zwergen finde ? also bei der Brauerei hab ich ihn nicht gefunden.

Thx


----------



## Craynnon (16. September 2008)

Ich suche den Pharmazie Lehrer für Orks?


----------



## Whitman (16. September 2008)

Craynnon schrieb:


> Ich suche den Pharmazie Lehrer für Orks?





Whitman schrieb:


> Der Trainer für Talismane ist mit "Magiedilettant" beschrieben ... und den gibts in WAAAGHMACHA
> 
> Es gibt dort ALLE Berufslehrer, müsst nur genau gucken



Bitte erst mal LESEN!


----------



## Craynnon (16. September 2008)

sodi1980 schrieb:


> Talisman ist auch da, steht in einer Hütte...ist kein Symbol drüber. Auch Pharmazie ist dort.
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden habe ist   Pflanzen anbauen




Ah, da hatte es zu schnell überflogen, danke!


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

Angblood schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> kann mir wer sagen wo ich den talismanlehrer bei den zwergen finde ? also bei der Brauerei hab ich ihn nicht gefunden.
> 
> Thx



Ich glaube, der steht in der Kneipe oder hinter der Kneipe.


----------



## glockenturm11 (17. September 2008)

Schaut mal hier

http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=2.1

(Koordinaten der NPC-Trainer, Hedge Wizard ist Magiedilettant (also Talisman-Trainer)


----------



## Ric_Zero (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier
> 
> http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=2.1
> 
> (Koordinaten der NPC-Trainer, Hedge Wizard ist Magiedilettant (also Talisman-Trainer)


Demnach gäbe es für Order _einen_ einzigen Talismann-Lehrer - im Gebiet der Zwerge.

Das könnte sein, weil ich jetzt die Hauptstadt sehr lange abgesucht habe und dort keinen gefunden habe, auch nicht für "Verwerten"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst Banker und Auktionatoren gibts zuhauf (wie auch feindliche Mobs!).

Als Mensch habe ich diese beiden Trainer (Talisman + Verwerten) bisher in den Anfangsdörfern auch nicht gefundem - da nützt einem der Flugmeister auch nichts.

Das ist echt mies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag:* Ich bin jetzt Level 3, nur durchs Rumlaufen, in Burg Felde und habe keinen der gesuchten Trainer gefunden. (Habe in der Beta Chaos gespielt und da gab es diese Probleme nicht.)


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

Ric_Zero schrieb:


> Demnach gäbe es für Order _einen_ einzigen Talismann-Lehrer - im Gebiet der Zwerge.
> 
> Das könnte sein, weil ich jetzt die Hauptstadt sehr lange abgesucht habe und dort keinen gefunden habe, auch nicht für "Verwerten"!
> 
> ...



ja wo ist der verwerten lehrer bei der ordnung / imperium??? kann ihn nicht finden. bis anfang T2 und hauptstadt NICHTS!!! wo steht der typ???


Talisman Lehrer steht im 2ten Dorf im Startgebiet bisschen neben der Kneipe für Imperium / Order.


----------



## Whitman (18. September 2008)

die sind ALLE, Zerstörung/Ordnung hin oder her im KAPITEL 2!!!! (NICHT TIER 2, einfach mal auf der KARTE nachsehen - da steht, meist bei einem Symbol dass auf eine Stadt/Siedlung schließen lässt :  
2. Imperium-/Chaos-/Zwerge-/Grünhäute-/Hochelfen-/Dunkelelfen-KAPITEL)

Die Lehrer haben nen "Titel" so wie bei den Händlern "Händler" steht, steht bei den Berufslehrern : "Plünderer", "Schlachter", "Magiedilettant (Talisman)", "Pharmazie", "Verwerter" , "Anpflanzer" 

so schwer kann das doch nicht sein!


----------



## Ric_Zero (18. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Talisman Lehrer steht im 2ten Dorf im Startgebiet bisschen neben der Kneipe für Imperium / Order.


Stimmt, Ardan Bond steht ganz versteckt unter einem Baum. Ich habe jetzt extra nachgesucht.

Das Problem kommt aber daher, zumindest bei mir, das dieser Trainer nicht als "Ausbilder" in der Mini-Map angezeigt wird, sondern als "Händler"; genau das, was ich deaktiviert habe.


----------



## Whitman (18. September 2008)

Ja aber das is doch im Prinzip egal, wenn die nur auf der Karte als Händler angezeigt werden. Wenn du vor ihnen stehst und sie anklickst muss da ja stehen "Name" und untendrunter "Verwerter" ... usw


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> die sind ALLE, Zerstörung/Ordnung hin oder her im KAPITEL 2!!!! (NICHT TIER 2, einfach mal auf der KARTE nachsehen - da steht, meist bei einem Symbol dass auf eine Stadt/Siedlung schließen lässt :
> 2. Imperium-/Chaos-/Zwerge-/Grünhäute-/Hochelfen-/Dunkelelfen-KAPITEL)
> 
> Die Lehrer haben nen "Titel" so wie bei den Händlern "Händler" steht, steht bei den Berufslehrern : "Plünderer", "Schlachter", "Magiedilettant (Talisman)", "Pharmazie", "Verwerter" , "Anpflanzer"
> ...




DOCH!!!

den Verwerter finde ich nicht! Habe alle Kapitel (also Dörfer / Lager) im T1 durch, bin mittlerweile im Anfang T2 + Haupstadt hoch und runter gelatscht - ich hasse sowas.

WO BITTE soll der VERWERTER sein??

Danke.


----------



## Whitman (18. September 2008)

kA wo der Verwerter bei Ordnung ist - jedenfalls ist er 1. NICHT IN TIER 2!!!!!!!!!!! und 2. gibts den Verwerter sowohl in KAPITEL 2 als auch in der Hauptstadt


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Schaut hier

http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=2.1.7


----------



## CAB (5. November 2008)

Hi ich hab das mit den Berufen nicht so mitbekommen bin jetzt schon Level 14 (Kapitel 6-7) wo steht da mein nächster Ausbilder bei Chaos rum ?

Und wenn ich grad dabei bin noch 2 Fragen .

Würd gern einer Gilde auf Bohlgasgrad beitreten , gibts da irgendwo eine Übersicht oder ein Forum dafür .

Wie ist das jetzt eigendlich soweit ich das verfolgen konnte gibts doch Instanzen (wo und wieviele) ?

Gruß
        und 
               Dank


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

Die Ausbilder stehen in Kapitel 2, also im 2. lager deiner Fraktion wenn du Rufbelohnungen bekommst, oder in der Hauptstadt.


----------

